# The Chronicles of Riddick (2004)



## Tabitha (Jun 6, 2002)

*"Riddick" - Pitch Black sequel*

Good news for Pitch Black and Vin Diesel fans (that means you, CHilly  ) - Diesel is set to reprise his role as the hard-ass criminal with the handy night vision for a sequel to the 2000 movie.

www.scifi.com/scifiwire reports some interesting info:

*Twohy To Helm Riddick *
_
Pitch Black writer-director David Twohy will direct The Chronicles of Riddick, the proposed sequel to the SF sleeper, and has committed to two more for Universal and Radar Pictures, Variety columnist Michael Fleming reported. Twohy had previously said he would not direct because of his commitment to direct Below and an adaptation of the Harlan Ellison SF story "Demon With a Glass Hand," but changed his mind. Pitch Black star Vin Diesel will reprise the role of Riddick.

Sequel drafts were turned in by David Hayter and Akiva Goldsman, but the studio has decided to go with Twohy's original pitch, Fleming reported. "Vin has become a bigger star, and he and I became interested in multiple pictures," Twohy told Fleming. He has been mapping out multiple sequels with Diesel. "Vin wanted a franchise, and when Fast and the Furious didn't happen for him, we pitched this to the studio, and they went for the idea of not just one, but up to three follow-ups. We'll give Riddick multiple adversaries on different levels. We think of Pitch Black like Mad Max was to Road Warrior or The Hobbit was to Lord of the Rings. They were places to find one of your characters, enabling you to take them to different places in subsequent films."_


wooohooo!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jun 22, 2002)

Should be very interesting indedd to see how good the film is


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

> From www.corona.bc.ca/films/details/pitchblack2.html:
> At this year's annual New York City licensing show, reps for Universal Studios were handing out this piece of promotional artwork for Riddick. As you can tell, it's nothing more than a still that we saw in Pitch Black, just to give potential licensees a sci-fi vibe, but it does also list 2004 as a prospective release date for the sequel.



Weird that they make up stuff like this when the movie doesn't even have a scrip yet!


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 23, 2002)

It looks good Tabitha


----------



## Dave (Jul 29, 2002)

*Diesel Teases Riddick Trilogy* 

Vin Diesel told SCI FI Wire that he is confirmed for a trilogy of sequels to Pitch Black, the sleeper 2000 SF hit in which Diesel played a convict. The first of the three follow-up movies is titled The Chronicles of Riddick. "If you're familiar with the [J.R.R.] Tolkien novels, in the same way that Hobbit is prequel to The Lord of the Rings, Pitch Black is a prequel to The Chronicles of Riddick [trilogy]," Diesel said in an interview. None of the three Chronicles will be prequels to Pitch Black, as has been rumored, Diesel added.

The three films will deal with "the universe that Riddick is involved with," Diesel said. "It's got this extensive story that [director] David Twohy's putting together. He calls it the evil Star Wars." Diesel wouldn't reveal any more specific details, but did say why he chose to stick with the Riddick franchise, while turning down further Fast and the Furious movies.

"I always loved the Riddick character, and I thought that the Riddick character spoke to our generation," Diesel said. "It was one of the first times that I saw an audience root for the convict, and I thought that was interesting, the concept of the audience rooting for a guy who's been prejudged, ruled out and given up on and misrepresented. The idea of us judging this guy, Riddick, by his actions, as opposed to his past, is interesting to me."


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow Dave!

It now sounds completely brilliant - an "evil 'Star Wars'" great!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2002)

*Do you think these sequels will succeed?*

...I am not sure....

I loved the first film, but partly because it really seemed like "The little film that could", it's release date was put back and put back and put back, and when it finally came out it didn't even do that well.  It certainly had a unique 'feel' to it though.  I am not sure how far this can carry on into the sequels, as that particular planet was the theme for the atmosphere of the movie.  
I didn't feel like the movie was really about Riddick at all, it was much more involved in Radha Mitchell's story, or even the bounty hunter's story, than it was in Riddick's.

The quote Dave posted above mentions the fact that the audience was "rooting" for the crim, well, actually I don't think we were, I think we were rooting for the Captain-girl, and were praying that Riddick - who was the only character really *able* to make the important choices - would buck the trend and do the right thing.


----------



## Dave (Jul 31, 2002)

I agree, I wasn't "rooting" for the criminal either. It was more a case of the bounty hunter being such a miserable character, that Riddick couldn't possibly be as bad as he had made out.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2002)

Actually, I found it easy to believe that the Bounty Hunter was telling the truth about Riddick, but what I liked about the set up was that the two main male leads were such dangerous hateful people.  The characters I found most interesting were Mitchell's character (obviously) and the young girl.

What will be interesting is how they portray this possible future.  It looks to be a fairly seedy one, but all we have seen of it so far is one not-even backwater planet.  I wonder will we be shown with more detail how civilisation has evolved?  This is another area where I think the possible sequels might fail - it will be hard to show us anything we haven't seen before elsewhere.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Jul 31, 2002)

I was rooting fro as many of them as possible to make it off the planet

But what will be interesting to see is what has happened to Riddick since he left the planet


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bayleaf48 _
> *But what will be interesting to see is what has happened to Riddick since he left the planet *


See, that's just my point - I don't know if it will be interesting at all!  I doubt if the sequels will bear much resemblence to PB - how could they?  Unless the plot of each is going to be similar - a ragtag bunch crash landing on an alien planet - and that doesn't seem likely.  And as someone who loved Pitch Black, I am not sure whether a 'spin-off' style movie will be good or not, after all the plot elements that made the original great can't be repeated continously, can they?  And generally speaking this is what sequels usually do - repeat the original tale with some variations (i.e. bigger explosions etc!).

What could their storylines be?  A continuous escape storyline?  With Riddick being pursued by whatever the authorities are in this future?  

I am having visions of "XXX" in space here


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Aug 1, 2002)

Then by going what you've said a sequel for 'Pitch Black' simply WON'T work at all


----------



## Dave (Oct 1, 2003)

It looks like they listened to you Tabitha. They have made an equally evil character to match Riddick.

This is from Empire Magazine via SciFi Wire via Dark Horizons:



> Karl Urban, who plays the sinister Vaako in the upcoming Chronicles of Riddick movie, told Empire magazine that the follow-up to Pitch Black takes SF to a dark place, according to a report on the Dark Horizons Web site. "It's about time we reclaimed science fiction and made it dark," said New Zealand-born Urban, who is best known as Eomer in the Lord of the Rings movies. "It's gotten a little candy on us lately, but we are going to flip that."
> 
> As Vaako, Urban is the nemesis to Vin Diesel's Riddick in Chronicles, which is envisioned as the first in an epic SF trilogy of films. "[I'm] a deadly enforcer of a dark place," he said. "Vin is prey for my part. I mean, in this film you're either the hunter or the hunted." The Chronicles of Riddick is currently in production, with an eye to a June 2004 release.


 
Nothing about the actual plot though. I think a recycled 'crash-landing-on-planet-of-evil' plot would be tiresome too.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 15, 2004)

*Chronicles of Riddick*

Don't know if any of you are aware of this movie... Sequel to Pitch Black...

With Vin Diesel (and those weird eyes)...

And Dame Judi Dench...

Film Overview:
"Set five years after the events in _Pitch Black_, this sequel follows Riddick (Vin Diesel), an escaped convict who now finds himself caught up on a war between Lord Marshal (Colm Feore) and his army of Necromongers and a race of Elementals, whose leader, Aereon (Judi Dench), helps Riddick discover his true origin."

Wondered if anyone has seen it yet, and what they think of it...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jun 15, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

This actually looks quite interesting - though I've been advised to watch "Pitch Black" before I do. That may not be possible though...

 Still, I think I might actually get to the cinema to see this one.


----------



## Amidala (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I saw the trailer on harry potter and it looked great though theres not much info about...unless I havent seen it


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

To be honest before I saw the film title and the synopsis, I could have sworn that the bit of the film shown were for something similar to Dune... I didn't realise that it had anything to do with Pitch Black!!!


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Chronicles of Riddick was okay, but not great.  Pitch Black was much better.


----------



## Amidala (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Saw it a while ago I thought it was good  
Its felt a bit long but maybe that was because I was just in a restless mood...oh and riddiks voice was so sexy  
I loved the charecters though I want to be an elemental!


----------



## Ivo (Jul 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I think the movie was pretty good as well.  From what I read the studio cut a lot of the movie out to make it more of a popcorn flick.  This is probably why the story didn't seem as fleshed out as it maybe could have been.

Very impressive FX though, I'm hoping the DVD will have directors version that restores the segements removed by the studio, I think it would be a better film overall...


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2004)

I've seen the trailer for this, it's released in the UK in late August 2004, and it looks fantastic. It doesn't seem to have anything at all to do with 'Pitch Black' but does that really matter?

They seem to have created a whole rich mythos, and very deep background story, and there is some kind of galactic threat that only Riddick can prevent. And it is planned to be a long franchise!

Five years after the events in 'Pitch Black' Riddick arrives on the planet Helion Prime. He is still a wanted criminal, but Aereon (Judi Dench), an ambassador from the Elemental race helps Riddick unearth his origins and his destiny. He must oppose the evil army of Necromongers who plan to convert or destroy all humans.


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 6, 2004)

*Chronicles of Riddick*

Just saw this 2 nights ago, and oh my god, this was some of the coolest sci-fi I've ever seen.  I haven't read much about it, but my partner-in-crime said she's seen it slated by various people, and neither of us could understand why.
I'm fairly inexperienced in the sci-fi genre, but holy cow I like what I like and thought this movie was absolutely brilliant.  The theme of the Underverse and the Necromongers is amazing, and Riddick is a great lead character.  The settings, the planet Crematoria especially whose surface is an inferno every time the sun rises, the idea of having a prison there underground, it all blew my mind.


----------



## erickad71 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

We just watched this last night. It was enjoyable...especially since I don't mind watching Vin Deisel.

The major complaint I have heard about is the planet Crematoria(very original,btw). It's just a tad far-fetched.

Like I said, I enjoyed it, but I didn't go in with any major expectations. I must say that I liked Pitch Black better.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I loved it. There is so little in terms of even DECENT scifi, released with any frequency in the film market, so even though I had a few complaints (like the actress that played Kira should have looked a lot tougher instead of like she was auditioning for a role on Dawson's Creek), I really enjoyed it. 

I liked the end, and it's kind of play on Julius Caesar with the betrayal and the downfall of the leader. He even had that little metallic laurel wreath on his head.  

Plus the helmuts/masks were really creepy, and the whole Underverse thing was pretty well done, albeit I kind of wanted to actually SEE this place.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I've not seen it yet - namely because I keep getting told that I have to watch "Pitch Black" first. And "Pith Black" doesn't sound like the sort of film the missus will be keen to watch.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I've yet to see this one. I enjoyed Pitch Black. It was nothing too groundbreaking but entertaining all the same.


----------



## Leto (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I'm waiting for the DVD combo to get out soon. I've missed both of them, they didn't stay long in theaters here. As any movie which is 1- not a Hollywood blockbuster 2- a melo or so-called comedy made in France.
Usually sci-fi movies only stay one to three weeks in theaters compare to months for Amelie or a James Bond.


----------



## Space Monkey (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

For what its worth, I never saw Pitch Black either, but this film stands alone; you don't have to know Pitch Black at all to follow this.


----------



## jenna (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

LOVED this movie! i love Vin, so i'll always check out anything he's in, but i was extra excited when i heard he was making more sci-fi. two of my fave things together again! the movie was just pure sci-fi adventure, the CGI, costuming sets etc were all great. and for anyone who didn't know, that was the first in a planned trilogy of Chronicles movies. so cross your fingers that it did well enough to warrant the making of the second and third!


----------



## angrybuddhist (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

The best thing about Chronicles of Riddick is the hottie Alexa Davalos.  She also played Gwen Raiden on Angel.  What a babe.


----------



## Silk (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I really liked it, but I always like everything just for the entertainment value 

There were a couple of really annoying things in the story line, like there could have been more of it (don't get me wrong there was nothing wrong with what there was I just don't think it reached its full potential) 

Also they kept stuffing the fact that it was happening 5 years after Pitch Black down your throte in an attempt to make everything a bit more credible!  I don't think they needed to mention this time scale at all,  after all these people from other planets it doesn't matter if they don't age that much it could just be the way they are!

And finally Kira - she was really annoying and there was no way she was only 5 years older than in Pitch Black

Other than those few minor details a very good film


----------



## Circus Cranium (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I know what you mean about it not reaching its full potential. The idea of the necro....whatever they were called, and the underverse could really be expanded on. Hopefully if we get another couple sequels we'll see more of this.


----------



## AmonRa (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

i havent seen the chronicles yet, they stopped showing it in the cinemas too early imo, but i have seen pitch black and thats an ace movie.  how long ago was pitch black amde btw?


----------



## jenna (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*



			
				Silk said:
			
		

> I really liked it, but I always like everything just for the entertainment value
> 
> There were a couple of really annoying things in the story line, like there could have been more of it (don't get me wrong there was nothing wrong with what there was I just don't think it reached its full potential)



from what i heard, before the studio got its hands on it, it was a very different film. there was more of a story line, but the studio wanted it to be more of a Vin Diesel action flick so they edited a lot out. i don't know how true that is... apparently Vin said it, but you never know do you?!


----------



## Silk (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I can see that happening; its a shame really as it does have the potential to be an excellent set of film, but unless the've got some really good creative control the sequels are only going to get worse!


----------



## rune (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I have Pitch Black in my collection and really like the movie.  I heard bad reviews for both Pitch Black and Chronicles of Riddick and thought both movies were very enjoyable.  I think Chronicles of Riddick will also make into my DVD collection  

I was good to see one of the LOTR's actors in the movie too


----------



## D6Veteran (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Pitch Black was cool, but I really don't think you need to see it to enjoy Chronicles.  In fact, I was a bit distracted while watching Chronicles since I was trying to recall Pitch Black and relate it to what was going on in the current film.  I concluded that any information from the first film didn't lend much, if anything, to the current film.


----------



## ray gower (Jan 14, 2005)

Well I at least am happy to admit having watched this!

As a film, there is plenty of storyline to follow and lots of action as well. Making it a hard edged Flash Gordon.

In keeping with Flash, Forties fantasy must have been a favourite of the effects and costume producers too, there were definite doses of de-ja-vue with ships, effects and fetching little metal hats, even though the flatulance was removed.


----------



## Dave (Jan 14, 2005)

I was so busy that I never got to see this at the cinema, and since then the reviews of it that I've seen were not very complimentary. So, I wasn't even going to bother renting the DVD, but if you think it's good, Ray, that's good enough for me, I'll put it to the top of my list!


----------



## Dave (Mar 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *there is plenty of storyline to follow and lots of action as well. Making it a hard edged Flash Gordon.*



I see what you mean about the Flash Gordon similarity -- there are lots of different scenes with the action shifting quickly between them. But I also see why David Twohy calls it "an evil Star Wars" since it is one man against an Galactic Empire.

We find out that Riddick is the last (one of the last two anyway) of his race, the Furions. A race wiped out by the Lord Marshal, a warrior priest who is the leader of the Necromongers waging the tenth and perhaps final crusade 500 years in the future. The Lord Marshal wiped out the race purely because a 30 year old prophesy told of his death at the hands of a Furion.

Riddick is searching for Jack/Jackie (from Pitch Black) who has now grown into a young woman called Kyra, but still has a bounty on his head, and is now chased both by a bounty hunter called Tooms and the Lord Marshal's henchman, Vaako.

Interesting societies are shown (the New Mecca with the priest, and the conversion process from Breeder to Necromonger, and the Lensmen) but it could have been developed more.

It ends with Riddick taking charge of the Necromonger Empire (their philosophy being that you own whatever you kill) which left me wondering if it made any difference and why Aereon is so pleased.


----------



## ray gower (Mar 3, 2005)

> But I also see why David Twohy calls it "an evil Star Wars" since it is one man against an Galactic Empire.


Perhaps he isn't old enough to remember Flash Gordon or Buck Rogers properly, because I would be inclined towards comparing SW and Flash Gordon too! 

Not sure that there was a lot of scope or time within the film to build a lot of depth on anybody or thing. 

As a fast paced comic book romp, relying on pace above contiguous story, I think it would easily have become bogged down trying to explain much and the plot contrivences, like how does sitting in the shade of a rock going to save you from air temperatures measured in 1000's of degrees, would stand out like a sore thumb. The fact that it managed to include a good story with it is a bonus and they have to leave something for the future?


----------



## Dave (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ray gower _
> *like how does sitting in the shade of a rock going to save you from air temperatures measured in 1000's of degrees *


Ah! But he did splash water from a water bottle over himself first, that must have helped enormously


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

just finsihed watching chronicles of riddick (instead of packing up my daughters bedroom, mmmmmmm, priorities ) not all that impressed to be honest. I've seen pitch black, and although chronicles is stand alone(ish). Pitch black was much the better of the two. my main complaint (as with any other vin diesel movie) is that they let him ACT. he can't. pitch black was very understated, they didn't let him do very much. so it was all innuendo and subversive, the only insights into the character from his very few lines. I just felt that in chronicles they had to let us know he was the hero. and tell us he did. He also kept doing heroic things. meh. i hate it when middle america transforms characters from individualistic anti heros to run of the mill types. IMHO i'd get chronicles for my collection, only as an adjunct to pitch black, in the same way i'd have terminator three only to complete the terminator series.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

*
*
*
*
*
*
S
P
O
I
L
E
R
S
*
*
*
*
*
*
and whats with suddenly having all of these different races and species? in the original riddick was just a criminal. now hes an all inspired last of a dying race? PULEEZE. 
been there done that got the tee shirt and the embroidered knickers are now in the post.
BTW nice to see dame dench in something other than touchy feely dramas or james bonds.


Although it doesn't seem like it, i've quite enjoyed it. might even watch it again....


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

mmmm, ok, but the original is as always much better.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Both Pitch Black and Chronicles are about the character Riddick. He's never just been "riddick the average criminal". He's also been consistently characterized as the evil hero, by the directors, producers and story writers; and Vin Diesel himself. A character that is ruthless, non-caring and forced to fight a greater evil for his survival. I wouldn't look at it as a Hollywood makeover --someone has to win afterall.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

its not a case of win or lose, sorry, 

****************SPOILERS**********************again
in pitch black, he was saving himslef, with a twisted morality. but he was prepared to let them die to save himself, in the cave.
in Chronicles, hes trusted the holy man (he ridiculed him in pitch black) and saves the universe for 'jack'. hes not the same character. hes suddenly been given a morality that fits into 'hollywoods' view point of a hero, and any niggly little bits can be explained away because hes a 'furian'. sorry to rant on, but its really getting my goat. riddick was a fantastic character in pitch black. we could all understand him, maybe even empathise a little. no not like, but since when is that a quality that a hero has to have? chronicles has been sanatised horribly. 
Riddick was human, maybe not the standardised view of human, but a heck of a lot more true than the 'moral baddie' that hollywood has spun in our faces for so long. full of flaws and problems, now hes a paragon. a superhuman or alien (depending on the chronicles version of furian) of his former self. i'd prefer to keep the pitch black version thank you very much.
the prelogue by dame dench suggests that evil is needed to defeat evil, and yet riddick in chronicles is a nice misunderstood antihero.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*



			
				Chimeco said:
			
		

> Both Pitch Black and Chronicles are about the character Riddick. He's never just been "riddick the average criminal".


again i'm harping, 
***********SPOILERS****************

in pitch black he was just a criminal. jonas had caught him, and in fact caught him again twice more! (or was jonas a 'furian'? )


----------



## littlemissattitude (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I've never seen "Pitch Black" and I'm not a big Vin Diesel fan, but I have to say that I quite liked "Chronicles of Riddick".  It isn't a film I would have gone to the theatre to see or rented on my own, but my best friend has it and I watched it while I was staying with her when my mother was in the rehab for her hip.  It took me a little while to get into it - I was reading a book when she first put the DVD on - but it managed to catch my attention and then keep it to the end of the film.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Ivy, I have to disagree.  He was portrayed as a super-criminal in Pitch Black; super as in escaping two maximum security prisons, and being a bit of a legendary thing for it.  Above average intelligence.  Above average strength and endurance.  And above average survival instinct.  
In Pitch Black, his character was portrayed as a ruthless killer up until the end, where you find out that he's actually human.  He saves the young girl and holy man, and attempts to save the female pilot.  

On a side note, I obviously haven't learned to be quiet and nod my head once a woman starts making her case.  So I'm going to turn off my computer and go read now.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I agree with Ivy on this one.
His characyer was changed dramatically for the chronicles of riddick (at Vin Diesel's request, so the story goes) and so lost a lot of his 'pathos' 
He was a completely self-serving git for most of Pitch Black (ok he mellowed a lot at the very end *cough, cough - cop-out*) but he was still an interesting character to watch.

In chronicles there was no real reason to do what he did (I mean, why the hell was he being hunted in the first place anyway??) and Judi Dench as a luminous spirit woman made me laugh with disbelief from the off I'm afraid

Vin would have been better off making Fast & Furious 2 basically


----------



## Drake Knight (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I heard rumor that they are working on a third movie. I wonder if this is true. I can't imagine where they would go next with it, being that he is ruler of a race of people now.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

so far is really only in the 'talking stage so far as i can tell. but as it ended with him being the ruler of the baddies (yawn yawn) thats probably how it will start. with them trying to show haw bad he is, then he will find reformation through god or a pretty girl or the elementals. sigh yawn again. and then the whole race of baddies will suddenly turn into morris dancing boy scouts...
or, he might try to conquer the underworld? it was mentioned so often in chronicles but never became any sort of issue.
or maybe it was all a dream in cryo sleep and he'll wake up and re-do pitch black?
or maybe it was all a holo program that data was running and the enterprise will be saved!


----------



## Quokka (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I didn't go to the cinema to watch this one, even though i really liked pitch black but I recently saw it on dvd and It was ok, certainly watchable enough but just _so_ over the top Hollywood. 

Pitch black was all about the inter-relations of this small group of people in extrodinary circumstances and the choices they make, I mean if no-one had made it off the planet, who would have noticed? But in Chronicles, I was half expecting Riddick to start screaming "by the power of greyskull". Some of the aspects of the new race, necromancers? the sniffer-dog aliens, as someone else mentioned the similarities to romans and Caeser, the idea of them being like locus were nice, but why couldn't they set the story durring one of their invasions without Riddick saving the universe?

But my biggest gripe was with Kyra from pitch black, she could've been such an interesting character. Having said all this I still enjoyed the movie, just felt it could've been alot more if it had stayed character driven instead of action.

As always just my 2 cents


----------



## Alia (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I went to the video store to rent it, and they were out.  I couldn't wait, so I bought it.  Glad I did.  It is a great movie!  I like the ending, the theories and ideas and so forth... A great movie, I should have seen it in the theather.  I agree with Cranium, I hope to see sequels.


----------



## Sibeling (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

It's entertaining, but nothing more. There are good visuals (those Necromongers - I love guys in black leather ), but the story as such is not too logical, the characters are quite the usual type (Riddick - supposedly bad guy who saves the world- this has been used in loads of films, Necromongers - "rebels without a reason" - conquer everything because of not clealy stated plans, Kyra - "not a girl not yet a woman" - why, you get similar girls who think they are cool in every other action,sci-fi,and thriller film), and there is nothing special about it.


----------



## Chimeco (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

They're still considering chronicles II and III (pending success/failure of DVD sales). Chronicles was originally submitted as a trilogy. 

As far as the necromongers go, I didn't really see a motivating force to go a-conquering galaxy-wide. All we really know is that they're headed to the underverse and killing everyone and everything along the way. Who knows why? And really, do they need a reason? People suck.

Anyway, in II and III, Riddick explores new-found powers based on his furian heritage. He gets to the Underverse eventually. It all sounds interesting, and I enjoyed the first Chronicles, and hope they make a second and third. For those that don't, you may try *One flew over the Cuckoo's Nest*.  It's more character-based.


----------



## Krystal (Jul 3, 2005)

Finally I could see the movie, I really enjoy it. It was different from the first but definitely a lot of action and  a great story to follow.   

Krystal


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2005)

*Chronicles of Riddick*

So I finally saw Chronicles of Riddick...though I still haven't seen Pitch black.

Overall, I was pleasantly surprised by the film - the use of special effects in the beginning invasion were very effective, even if cleverly hiding some budget limitations. 

The overall storyline was decent enough, though there were some silly flaws  - for example, the Judi Dench role was utterly irrelevant and simply for effect, and the power plotting element also seemed somewhat ill-thought out in terms of relation to the overall story. 

However, worth a watch, and I'd be happy to see it again.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

the production designs were alright, but I didn't like the unnecessary 'revelation' that Vin Diesel is an alien.

The best scenes in the movie for me are the bits when he's in the prison.


----------



## ravenus (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

You must see *Pitch Black*, Brian. It has a better if smaller in scope story than Chronicles and I personally like the depiction of Riddick in PB better...more the ruthless convict and less the outright hero.

There's also an interesting, although not essential, animated episode called *Dark Fury*, which bridges the gap between PB and CoR.


----------



## Ash (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I like both films, although they're very different. 

Pitch Black is a nice little, lowish budget, not particularly original, science fiction/action/horror film. Very watchable and enjoyable. 

Riddick is a massive Hollywood special effects blockbuster type, that bombed at the cinema. I loved it though, it wasn't perfect but it had this weird camp gothicness going on. It reminded me a lot of European (French/Belgian) Science Fiction comics that have a very similar style. It was supposed to be a trilogy, but it bombed so badly I doubt the rest will ever get made.

An example of how badly it did:

_Pitch Black_
Estimated Budget: $23 million
UK Opening Weekend: £900,000

_Riddick_
Estimated Budget: $110 million
UK Opening Weekend: £1,040,000

It cost 5 times as much as Pitch Black to make and made around the same amount of money in the UK.

As well as that Dark Fury thing (which I haven't seen yet) there's also a computer game about him escaping from prison before the movie that's supposed to be very good.


----------



## Wolfeborn (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

thought this film was great, a few bad points in the plot but overall a great movie, some of the visuals are fantastic especially in the beggining.  However does anyone else see a remarkable resemblance of riddick to conan in the final scene?

Pitch black was also v good but havent seen the cartoon thingy may see if  can find it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*



			
				Wolfeborn said:
			
		

> However does anyone else see a remarkable resemblance of riddick to conan in the final scene?



The very opening of Conan? Absolutely. 

There was something almost camp about the Riddick ending, though, but I guess it helped enforce the meaning of the moment.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Don't get to see a lot of movies but Chronicles of Riddick I really enjoyed.  The special effects I thought were well done.


----------



## Green (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

I didn't enjoy it at all, tbh. Much too cheesy, and the decision to make Jack a fine looking woman was all wrong, it really lowered the tone. Nothing like her PB counterpart.

PB was superior by far, though very different in tone and outlook. Maybe that's why I disliked Chronicles so much... my expectations were way too high.


----------



## don sky (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Chronicles of Riddick was a pretty good flick although I do agree that Pitch Black was definitely more .... intrigueing!  Chronicles left far too many questions unanswered!


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

ah babe, i am sorry. although the dispaoointment is now over and you have the chance to watch pitch black, which is such a fantastic film. it is cutting edge while still being a bit cliched. The plot and setting aren't all that original, but the characterisation and the development of those characters makes Pitch Black a film in a million. i'm afraid that the directors (and apparently vin diesel) watered down riddick for chronicles, and also explained away much of his behaviour from pitch black as being because he is an alien. sigh. that was so sad, and a complete cop out. yes, chronicles was ok, but pitch black is the one to watch!


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

Having seen both Chronicles and Pitch Black I enjoyed both although I agree with some here that PB is the better of the two films and it does help if you've seen that one first.

Nothing extraordinary but an above average Sci-Fi flick.

Anyone know if they're making a third one of these?....


----------



## Alia (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*



> Anyone know if they're making a third one of these?....


 It would be interesting to see where they take the next movie to... I sure hope they do. I enjoyed that Scifi movie.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

YES that would be worth seeing I think especially if they got back more to the format of the first film.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

apparantly there already is a third one, but it is animie. a third with vin diesel is on the cards.


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

thanks for the update Princess....


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick*

*I havnt seen Chronicles of Riddick yet but I have seen Pitch Black.
I didnt really enjoy Pitch Black, I found myself guessing correctly what was going to happen next and I dont like predictable films. 
I like ones that keep me guessing untill the very end and then suprise me! 
*


----------



## Star Gazer (Sep 19, 2005)

*Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

I have seen on various websites that there is a Director's Cut version of the Chronicles of Riddick that is being released soon. 
Does anyone have any more information about it? 
As per any other Director's Cut there is supposed to be more footage but I don't know what more they could add to make it more exciting than the original which I thought was tops.


----------



## Spook (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

I think there's a Directors Cut version released in the States on DVD. Havn't seen one in the U.K though.

Welcome to the board by the way!


----------



## Star Gazer (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

Thanks  . There is one for the UK and I've had a look at some of the extra's. The titles sound good i.e "Keep What You Kill" but sometimes what sounds great can be mediocre or vice versa. Just want to know if I should fork out the cash for this DC. Have you seen the one in the States?


----------



## Spook (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

No, sorry I havn't. 

In truth whilst I liked Pitch Black I wasn't a massive fan of Chronicles of Riddick. Saw it in the cinema and it just didn't work for me.

But I'd imagine the Directors Cut is worth a look if you're a fan of the film. Look at the difference between the extended Aliens and the standard release. Films apart !

If you do get to see it, let us know what you think.


----------



## ravenus (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

From what I've read the main addition of the DC is a couple of scenes where this woman comes in through some portal and starts giving Riddick fundaes about his Furyan heritage. I've seen only the DC and I can tell you that these scenes don't really add much meaning to the film, they're as much mumbo jumbo as the bare plot was. The DC is also supposed to have a little more violence than the theatrical cut.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*

pitch black was so much better I still enjoyed the film but was so let down I thought it would be as down n dirty as pitch black but it just ended up as a blockbuster sci fi film gutted


----------



## Salazar (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Chronicles of Riddick, DC*



			
				Jason_Taverner said:
			
		

> pitch black was so much better I still enjoyed the film but was so let down I thought it would be as down n dirty as pitch black but it just ended up as a blockbuster sci fi film gutted


I don't know, Pitch Black is one of my favorite movies but Chronicles of Riddick was awesome too, it just had a different theme. It had a Action/Sci-Fi theme while Pitch Black was more Horror/Sci-Fi one


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 13, 2008)

*Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

A photographer friend just asked this and I'm wondering if there was a series of books/comics. I know its the sequel to Pitch Black and its a pretty cool movie.


----------



## Lucien21 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

It was written by David Twohy (who also directed the film)

I don't think it is based on any book series, but there was a prequal video game about Riddick escaping from Butcher Bay and an animated movie (Dark Fury).

Last I heard Vin Diesel was still talking about 2 sequels (It was originally pitched as a trilogy), but that was a couple of years ago and seeing the first film flopped it would be extremely unlikely.


----------



## AE35Unit (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

Someone on the other forum just added this 



> Pitch Black was written by Frank Lauria, Chronicles of Riddick was written by Alan Dean Foster. Both AFAIK, were books based on the movies.
> 
> So therefore, the answer to your question is No!  :smirk:


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

*It's mostly written and directed by David Twohy.  I dunno about Dark Fury though.  Pitch Black was an excellent film.  Dark Fury was a very good animated film.  The last, Chronicles of Riddick, sigh, was not a very good film.  It was overkill IMHO.  Too many holes in the plot concerning the Necromongers.  Even the uncut Director's version didn't help.  If there's any chance of another sequel, that one had better redeem the series.*


----------



## Delvo (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

The sequel got delayed because he's been doing a movie about Hannibal lately.


----------



## brsrkrkomdy (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

*Hannibal Rising?  That one any good?*


----------



## Connavar (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

No no a movie about THE real Hannibal.....


----------



## purple_kathryn (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

the one with the elephants? 

I liked the Chronicles of Riddick

The set design was spectacular


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (Dec 28, 2008)

*So I saw Chronicles of Riddick (and now I need recommendations)*

*spoilers*

So yeah, I saw Pitch Black and the Chronicles of Riddick the other night. I rated Pitch Black more, and I think I will enjoy it more now that I don't have to be on nails all the time. Riddick, a bit split on that one. I didn't care much for the necromongers at all. But it had its good parts, and this is where you come in. Because I loved the style of the movie pretty much from where the mercs showed up and took him to Crematoria til they made it to the runway. I want to see more SF movies like that, so please recommend me a few!


----------



## ravenus (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: So I saw Chronicles of Riddick (and now I need recommendations)*

You mean futuristic fantasy movies with lots of action and a br00tal lead character? *Total Recall *comes to mind, although you will have probably seen it. You might also want to try the Riddick game that came for XBox and PC (Escape from Butcher's Bay). Darn good that was.

Btw, there was an animated film set in the period between Pitch Black and Chronicles...it was OK, no great shakes IMO.


----------



## Grimward (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: So I saw Chronicles of Riddick (and now I need recommendations)*

Have to think about this one, JM; I really enjoyed the portion of _*Chronicles*_ you excerpted, too, and can't think of any immediate parallels right now....


----------



## Tstar409 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*



AE35Unit said:


> A photographer friend just asked this and I'm wondering if there was a series of books/comics. I know its the sequel to Pitch Black and its a pretty cool movie.


 

Actually Vin Diesel Wrote riddick, twohy did the screen play.  As of yet there will be no sequels cause Diesel sold the rights to Universal.  The Character got such popularity that he will not do another movie until he can buy the rights back cause he calls it his character and doesnt want them to mess with it.  Like what MGM did with bond after firing Brosnan and they lost all of there "Bond Geeks".  So far he has not been able to get them to sell it back.  He thoroughly regrets that business choice.


----------



## Jason_Taverner (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*

but there is a new game coming out soon called Assault On Dark Athena which will also feature escape from butcher bay, worth checking out


----------



## Shoegaze99 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Who wrote Chronicles of Riddick?*



Tstar409 said:


> The Character got such popularity that he will not do another movie until he can buy the rights back cause he calls it his character and doesnt want them to mess with it


Not really all that popular. The Chronicles of Riddick was a colossal failure. It's production budget was $105 million, yet it made just $57 million in the U.S. and $111 million worldwide, which means it lost a _shiatton _of money. source

(Production budgets do not include marketing and distro, among other costs, so you have to exceed that cost by a good amount -- nearly double -- to recoup your money)

Huge, huge bomb that not only made garbage money, but was reviewed poorly, too.

Further, rights have naught to do with the delays. In fact, Diesel has recently spoken about a third movie. It's in his hands and twohy's hands.


----------

